
Show HN: Domestica – Manage Your Successful Household - inputespresso
https://about.domestica.app
======
inputespresso
Hello HN, I recently launched my side project, Domestica.

It's a comprehensive household management platform that I've been building for
the past two years--instead of multiple apps to manage every niche household
function, why not combine and integrate everything? The MVP focuses on
budgeting, cooking, and shopping, and I have a lot of other ideas for areas to
expand in (task management will most likely come next). It's currently a SaaS
solution, but I'm actively looking for feedback on how best to deliver a
hosted solution.

From a tech stack standpoint, I chose Go for the backend and
TypeScript/Mithril for the frontend. I plan on writing a blog post around each
of these technologies and the pros/cons for a MVP, but I found Mithril to be
an absolute pleasure to work with. The API is very small, and the outputted
files are quite compact and fast. I opted to go with my own CSS after battling
CSS frameworks, and it allowed me to create the interface I wanted--clean,
minimal, and responsive.

------
ruairidhwm
Interesting idea but here are a few points you might want to think about:

1\. I don't imagine that most people us an app for the daily running of a
household. I can see this working better for students in private
accommodation, room mates, etc. Less so for couples and families.

2\. The website doesn't really tell me why this will make my household
successful. What's the value proposition? All I'm seeing just now is actually
another layer of life admin as I need to input lots of data in the app.

3\. The design could really use some work. That's not to be mean, but right
now it's not hugely appealing and I nearly closed the tab immediately. It
looks like the sort of system you might tolerate at work, but wouldn't want to
use as part of your personal life. I'd recommend checking out some tips by
Steve Schoger for design, consider using a theme, or paying someone to do this
if you don't have time. It just doesn't really resonate with a potential user
and erodes trust.

4\. Who are you marketing this to? Think about it and tailor your copy /
design accordingly.

Hope that helps!

------
joshstrange
> This site can’t be reached

> about.domestica.app’s server IP address could not be found.

